# Satellite Radio



## Oklahoma Mike (Sep 22, 2004)

I have a 2004 330ci, American specification, that I bought in Germany while working there. The salesman there told me that the vehicle was not wired for satellite radio. I stopped into a BMW dealer and they could not verify yes or no because the mechanic was not in. They also gave me an installation price of $995; and that is only if the car is prewired. if it is not they said it could not be done. The car has the sharkfin on the roof but they told me that it was only for the Bluetooth; not the satellite radio and that if the car was prewired the installation of Sat radio would require a receiver on the trunk lid.

Has anyone had a similar situation and can tell me:
If there is a way to easily find out whether the car is prewired without my having to go back into the dealer?
Whether it is possible that the shark fin was put on in Germany but only wired for Bluetooth and not for Sat radio; as it is with the 5 series?
Whether $995 is a reasonable price?
If it is really impossible to put it in if the car was not prewired at the factory?
Mike


----------



## TLudwig (Mar 30, 2004)

Oklahoma Mike said:


> Has anyone had a similar situation and can tell me:
> If there is a way to easily find out whether the car is prewired without my having to go back into the dealer?
> Whether it is possible that the shark fin was put on in Germany but only wired for Bluetooth and not for Sat radio; as it is with the 5 series?
> Whether $995 is a reasonable price?
> ...


If you have an American spec 2004 330Ci, then your car is satelite ready ("prewired"). Even though you have a shark fin, you will need a separate antenna (I mounted mine on my rear package shelf and it works fine there).

$995 is not a reasonable price, especially because this is an easy DIY (if I can do it, anyone can do it). It's merely a matter of plugging in the tuner in the trunk and running the antenna wire to wherever you choose to locate it. Took me half an hour and I didn't know what I was doing. You should be able to pick up XM direct (if you want XM satelite radio) for around $280 or order the Sirius unit from Pacific or Circle BMW (not sure on their latest prices).

I went the XM direct route and loved it. Here is a link to a good DIY.


----------



## TLudwig (Mar 30, 2004)

BTW, I don't think the fin has anything to do with Bluetooth, just Assist.


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

Sirius is a very simple install - http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=51917

As TLudwig said, if I can do it, anyone can.

Parts were < $300.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

TLudwig said:


> BTW, I don't think the fin has anything to do with Bluetooth, just Assist.


Yes, and since Bluetooth and Assist are currently mutually exclusive, it is even more so.


----------

